# URGENT BREAKING NEWS, I WAS ABLE TO APPLY FOR THE EIDL LOAN ADVANCE A FEW MINUTES AGO.



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I watched this video and was able to apply following his directions.





This is the website I applied at.

https://covid19relief.sba.gov/
I really really hope this was not some scam to steal my banking info and my identity.
Can anyone confirm that this is indeed the correct website to apply?

https://covid19relief.sba.gov/
For new applicants, go to the actual SBA.gov website and apply from there.
Google it to make sure you're on the real website and not some fake one.
The link should be working now because there's less traffic at night. Hurry before all the money is gone.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> I watched this video and was able to apply following his directions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im busy SELLLING YOUR BANKING INFO & IDENTITY ON THE " DEEP WEB".

Will have to get back to you on that.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> I really really hope this was not some scam to steal my banking info and my identity.
> Can anyone confirm that this is indeed the correct website to apply?


I haven't applied for any such nonsense, but I believe the sba.gov is a legitimate domain. Hopefully there is somebody here who can verify with certainty.
Good luck!


----------



## LVFatMan (Mar 11, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> I haven't applied for any such nonsense, but I believe the sba.gov is a legitimate domain. Hopefully there is somebody here who can verify with certainty.
> Good luck!


I applied 4-11. Got mine today. 1000 in the bank. Apply as sole proprietor. It may take time


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

LVFatMan said:


> I applied 4-11. Got mine today. 1000 in the bank. Apply as sole proprietor. It may take time


Can you please confirm that the website in the original post is indeed the real website and not some fake website that just scammed me for my bank account and identity?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> Can you please confirm that the website in the original post is indeed the real website and not some fake website that just scammed me for my bank account and identity?


If you were scammed, you'll find out soon enough! :biggrin:


----------



## LVFatMan (Mar 11, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> Can you please confirm that the website in the original post is indeed the real website and not some fake website that just scammed me for my bank account and identity?


You're good


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

LVFatMan said:


> You're good


OK, thanks, for some reason the portal at the link below wasn't working so I used the link from the youtube video and that worked, but now the portal at the regular sba site is working perfectly. 
https://www.sba.gov/funding-programs/disaster-assistance/coronavirus-covid-19


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

idiot.gov


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> idiot.gov


I'm 99.9%+ confident that the link was legitimate now. I went to the sba.gov website and went to the EIDL portal. I opened another tab in my browser and used the youtube link to go to the EIDL portal and both have the exact same url. I practically inspected it with a magnifying glass.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> I'm 99.9%+ confident that the link was legitimate now. I went to the sba.gov website and went to the EIDL portal. I opened another tab in my browser and used the youtube link to go to the EIDL portal and both have the exact same url. I practically inspected it with a magnifying glass.


it is legitimate


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

At the end of the day. we are all still gruber drivers..


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> I watched this video and was able to apply following his directions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Paycheck Protection Program - Small Business Administration*
Cool... that is EIDL, not PPP
*https://www.kabbage.com/resource-ce...loans-how-sba-coronavirus-business-loans-work *
*EIDL* vs *PPP loans*
The *loans* are made available through the *Small Business Administration* (*SBA*) under the CARES Act. ... *EIDLs* offer advances up to $10,000 that do not need to be repaid, while *PPP loans* provide small business *loans* equal to 2.5 times their average monthly payroll, up to $10 million.

*Be very careful before applying for a PPP loan*. Audits will take place and there can be serious issues.
https://www.forbes.com/sites/alanga...if-not-there-could-be-horrific-repercussions/Quote "If the loan is found not to be "necessary," criminal fines of up to $1,000,000 and imprisonment for up to thirty years can be imposed."end quote


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

DON'T APPLY FOR GRANTS OR HANDOUTS NOW! YOUR GOVERNMENT WILL MAIKE YOU PAY DEARLY FOR ANY FRAUDULENT CLAIMS!
The EIDL grant said it'd for agricultural puposes only! those are the only businessess that should apply (i still would not!)
you guys are risking everything for a little cheese!
Beware!


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

WokeUP said:


> DON'T APPLY FOR GRANTS OR HANDOUTS NOW! YOUR GOVERNMENT WILL MAIKE YOU PAY DEARLY FOR ANY FRAUDULENT CLAIMS!
> The EIDL grant said it'd for agricultural puposes only! those are the only businessess that should apply (i still would not!)
> you guys are risking everything for a little cheese!
> Beware!


Fully agree... As a rideshare driver I wouldn't apply for either EIDL or PPP.


----------



## 051293848 (Aug 25, 2019)

I went to SBA directly and applied that way, further in the application it asks nature of business -transportation etc.

But it looks good so far, if they get to the app and approve it great, if they don't then at least I tried


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

NoPool4Me said:


> Fully agree... As a rideshare driver I wouldn't apply for either EIDL or PPP.


As long as you don't lie on the application, I don't see anything wrong. You simply have to say you're an independent contractor and that you're in transportation misc/other and you're on strong legal footing.


----------



## UBERManatee (May 2, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> I watched this video and was able to apply following his directions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I filled it out and received 1k but it took 6 weeks. I received a email this weekend stating they were processing my request and it deposited into my account this morning


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

You are making a deal with the devil, and the devil is in the details!


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Bad News for Anyone Who Applied in May. 
I got a rejection email. I'll keep checking to see if the portal becomes available for non Agricultural Business.

"Dear Applicant,

You are receiving this message as a notification that your Economic Injury Disaster Loan (EIDL) and EIDL Advance application will not be considered at this time. As of May 4, 2020, new applications will only be accepted from *Agricultural Businesses* due to the availability of appropriations and the unprecedented number of applications SBA has already received for the EIDL COVID-19 program.

We recognize the challenges your business is facing due to the massive disruption caused by the COVID-19 pandemic and will try to assist in other ways. Information on other SBA resources that can support your business during these times, including the Paycheck Protection Program, may be found online at www.sba.gov/coronavirus. We thank you for your understanding".


----------

